# The Other Chromides: Orange and Green



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a colony of about 20 Orange Chromides and 10 Green Chromides together in a brackish water tank. I received the Etroplus suratensis from ciclasoman (Jose Gonzalez) as 3/4" fry late last summer and the Etroplus maculatus are F1s from WC parents (from India). I have been aware of and intrigued by this fish (suratensis) for over 50 years and it took me that long to actually obtain some. Here are a couple of pictures of the two species living in harmony. The Greens are now just hitting 3-4" and beginning to get more color. Hopefully the day will come when I have fry from them.


----------

